# 배가 부르지 말래요.



## flawlesschanyong

I am trying to translate the sentence and just want to see if I have translated it correctly.It is from a video online
노래 좀 부르고 싶었는 배가 부르지 말래요.
I wanted to sing but the boat kept making noise


----------



## vientito

I think 배 here means your tummy not boat because 배가 부르다 means filling up your stomach after a full meal.

If what you have put down is correct then I would translate as follows:

I was told not to fill up my stomach which wanted to sing.  This in fact gives me a funny image and I assume your lyrics would make more sense if instead of 싶었는, 싶었는데 is used


----------



## Kross

My version of the translation is that (I) wanted to sing a bit, but 배 urged me not to. 

Whether 배 is a boat or my tommy, the sentence sounds weird and strange to me. 

For a better reply, I would like you to provide more infomation about the video.


----------



## chemnerd

If the boat heaved or made a noise, your translation is correct.


----------

